# Star Trek: Picard: Immer Ärger mit Q - der Trailer für Staffel 2 ist da!



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Star Trek: Picard: Immer Ärger mit Q - der Trailer für Staffel 2 ist da!* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard: Immer Ärger mit Q - der Trailer für Staffel 2 ist da!*


----------



## Krabonq (9. September 2021)

Ich freue mich schon auf die RedLetterMedia, die diesen Schwachsinn außeinander nehmen.


----------



## Birdy84 (9. September 2021)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon auf die RedLetterMedia, die diesen Schwachsinn außeinander nehmen.


Oder TheCriticalDrinker. Viel unterhaltsamer und gehaltvoller als die Serie an sich.


----------



## Mahoy (9. September 2021)

Hm, ich wittere den Versuch, ein paar der größten Momente und Themen unterschiedlichster Star-Trek-Filme und -serien als Basis für die zweite Staffel zu nehmen und statt übertriebenem Pathos eher auf Leichtigkeit zu setzen. Meine Hoffnung ist gering, aber das _könnte_ sogar funktionieren ...


----------



## TomatenKenny (9. September 2021)

Ahaaa, die Borg-Königin lebt also noch


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2021)

Ich freue mich schon auf die zweite Staffel.


----------



## Jack (10. September 2021)

Schade das man den toten Serien nicht einfach ihre Ruhe lässt... Dabei habe ich mich wirklich auf Picard gefreut.... Ich würde sagen ,   wenn der "Wokismus" überhand nimmt weiß man die Serie bald abgesetzt wird.... https://windowsunited.de/__trashed-173/


----------



## Mahoy (10. September 2021)

Jack schrieb:


> Schade das man den toten Serien nicht einfach ihre Ruhe lässt... Dabei habe ich mich wirklich auf Picard gefreut.... Ich würde sagen , wenn der "Wokismus" überhand nimmt weiß man die Serie bald abgesetzt wird.... https://windowsunited.de/__trashed-173/


Nur das der Zuschauerrückgang nichts mit sogenanntem "Wokismus" zu tun hat (Was das überhaupt konkret sein soll, könntest du ja in einer ruhigen Minute unmissverständlich definieren ...), sondern damit, dass die Story bestenfalls mittelmäßig ist und sich Vieles nicht mehr wie Star Trek anfühlt. Damit verschreckt man die alten Fans, während das jüngere Publikum nicht angesprochen wird, weil es einfach zu viele Bezüge auf Serien und Filme gibt, die gelaufen sind, bevor die Leute aus den Windeln raus waren.


----------



## Krabonq (10. September 2021)

Jack schrieb:


> wenn der "Wokismus" überhand nimmt weiß man die Serie bald abgesetzt wird...



Das könnte nicht weniger relevant sein.


----------



## Acgira (10. September 2021)

Ich habe noch keine Gelegenheit wahrgenommen, um mich mit der Serie zu befassen. Aber in 5 bis 10 Jahren besorg mir wahrscheinlich die Komplettsammlung  und bilde mir Nachträglich eine Meinung.



Jack schrieb:


> Schade das man den toten Serien nicht einfach ihre Ruhe lässt...


Star Trek TheNextGeneration hab ich als Bluerayedition - und ich kann die noch immer völlig ungestört (in Ruhe gelassen) anschauen - sooft ich will und es ändert sich nichts daran, egal was später durch andere Startrek-Serien hinzugefügt wurde.

Das ist nicht wie bei Starwars - wo eine bestimmte HanSoloSzene mindestens schon 4 mal umgeschnitten wurde. "Nicht in Ruhe lassen" ist für mich was anderes.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Damit verschreckt man die alten Fans


Die alten Fans von fast egal was, scheinen mir ziemlich oft ein weinerlicher Haufen zu sein.


----------



## Jack (10. September 2021)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Das könnte nicht weniger relevant sein.


Als Gradmesser oder Indikator für ein baldiges Ende taugt dieses "Phänomen" lustigerweise schon....


Mahoy schrieb:


> Nur das der Zuschauerrückgang nichts mit sogenanntem "Wokismus" zu tun hat (Was das überhaupt konkret sein soll, könntest du ja in einer ruhigen Minute unmissverständlich definieren ...), sondern damit, dass die Story bestenfalls mittelmäßig ist und sich Vieles nicht mehr wie Star Trek anfühlt. Damit verschreckt man die alten Fans, während das jüngere Publikum nicht angesprochen wird, weil es einfach zu viele Bezüge auf Serien und Filme gibt, die gelaufen sind, bevor die Leute aus den Windeln raus waren.


Ist wohl eine Mischung aus allen.... Wobei die Qualität der Story wohl das Gros ausmacht....


----------



## Krabonq (10. September 2021)

Jack schrieb:


> Als Gradmesser oder Indikator für ein baldiges Ende taugt dieses "Phänomen" lustigerweise schon....



Hast du Statistiken dazu?
Ansonsten ist es nur Gerede.


----------



## Mahoy (10. September 2021)

Jack schrieb:


> Als Gradmesser oder Indikator für ein baldiges Ende taugt dieses "Phänomen" lustigerweise schon....


Da zumindest ich immer noch nicht mit Sicherheit weiß, was deienr ANsicht nach unter "Wokeness" in TV-Serien konkret zu verstehen ist, fällt es schwer, das zu überprüfen, daher konzentriere ich mich mal auf einschlägige Beispiele:

Das "Charmed"-Remake ist derart woke, das es sogar tendenziell dafür aufgeschlossenen Zeitgenossen weh tut. Die Serie bekommt regelmäßig allerschlechteste Kritiken und ich persönlich habe nicht einmal die erste Episode durchgehalten - zum Glück war ich nur als moralische Stütze dabei und musste das nicht selbst rezensieren.
Wie auch immer, jedenfalls ist diesen Sommer die dritte Staffel durchgelaufen, die vierte schon so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Das versprochene "baldige Ende" ist hier leider (!) nicht in Sicht.

Auch andere Serien, von denen gewisse Personenkreise nicht müde werden zu behaupten, sie wären ihnen zu "woke" (Manchmal kann ich es nachvollziehen, meistens nicht ...) erfreuen sich ausgeprägter Langlebigkeit.

Kurz gesagt, was für eine Art oder Ausprägung von "Wokeness" es sein soll, die ausgerechnet STIC das Genick brechen soll, müsste man mir nach wie vor erklären.
Ich prophezeie der Serie ja selbst keine lange Zukunft, wenn sie nicht in Staffel 2 zufällig die Kurve kriegen sollte, aber das liegt an Gründen, die nichts, aber auch gar nichts damit zu tun haben, das da irgend etwas zu "woke" wäre.

Daher, mal bitte Schluss mit den vagen Andeutungen und eine klare Ansage, wenn's keine allzu großen Umstände bereitet.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Acgira schrieb:


> Die alten Fans von fast egal was, scheinen mir ziemlich oft ein weinerlicher Haufen zu sein.


Ich bin dabei ziemlich resistent. Aber das ist mir auch schon öfter aufgefallen.
Bei den neuen ST Filmen, Star Wars , Discovery oder der Picard Serie.
Wird zuviel verändert ist das ein krasser Bruch (mit dem Alten).
Wird zuviel übernommen ist es ein Aufguss.
Irgendwie schwer es allen Recht zu machen.


----------



## Marlock (11. September 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Da zumindest ich immer noch nicht mit Sicherheit weiß, was deienr ANsicht nach unter "Wokeness" in TV-Serien konkret zu verstehen ist, fällt es schwer, das zu überprüfen, daher konzentriere ich mich mal auf einschlägige Beispiele:
> 
> Das "Charmed"-Remake ist derart woke, das es sogar tendenziell dafür aufgeschlossenen Zeitgenossen weh tut. Die Serie bekommt regelmäßig allerschlechteste Kritiken und ich persönlich habe nicht einmal die erste Episode durchgehalten - zum Glück war ich nur als moralische Stütze dabei und musste das nicht selbst rezensieren.
> Wie auch immer, jedenfalls ist diesen Sommer die dritte Staffel durchgelaufen, die vierte schon so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Das versprochene "baldige Ende" ist hier leider (!) nicht in Sicht.
> ...


Wokness wie die letzten 2 Dr. Who Serien oder Batwoman. Diese hatten geringe Einschaltquoten und kamen kaum auf 600k Zuschauer. Alleine wie viele Filme in diese Richtung einfach floppen und trotzdem werden mehr gemacht. 
Meiner Meinung wird mit Verlusten gerechnet mittlerweile und es geht eher darum die Kultur zu ändern. 
Denkst du Leuten waren Zufrieden mit Kommunistischer und Faschistischer Propaganda die als Unterhaltung getarnt wurde? Ne aber es reichte die neue Generation rum zu kriegen. Besonders in Amerikanischer Unterhaltung Tummeln sich zurzeit einige Ideologen/Aktivisten rum und wenn man nur man Hollywood Twitter durchgeht, offene Marxisten, Maoisten.
Dann jetzt wieder die Dame die Eingestellt wurde die Knights of the Old Republik umschreiben soll für das Remake, die KotoR nicht mal mag aber Ideologisch extrem geladen ist


----------



## AahhhFreshMeat (11. September 2021)

Wie alle anderen neueren Star Trek Serien ist diese einfach nicht gut. Nur Action, kaum Handlung. Wirrer, unlogischer Erzählstil. Jetzt wird Q dem auch noch zum Opfer fallen.
The Orville macht vor was die Fans wollen! Bringt eine Star Trek Serie im alten Erzählstil mit neuer Technik raus und die Fans werden sie feiern!
Aber so kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln und beschämt weggucken wenn die Hauptdarstellerin in Discovery Mal wieder rumheult... Also eigentlich immer.

Ich gucke jetzt Star Trek, das nächste Jahrhundert, Staffel 5, Folge 4 und freue mich.


----------



## Wired (11. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei ziemlich resistent. Aber das ist mir auch schon öfter aufgefallen.
> Bei den neuen ST Filmen, Star Wars , Discovery oder der Picard Serie.
> Wird zuviel verändert ist das ein krasser Bruch (mit dem Alten).
> Wird zuviel übernommen ist es ein Aufguss.
> Irgendwie schwer es allen Recht zu machen.


So schwer es für manche auch zu verstehen ist aber auch im Startrek "Universum" gibt es tenologischen Fortschritt.
Was Discovery und Picard angeht so find ich diese 2 Serien gut denn sie behandeln Themen die Metatechnologische Ecke gehen. Die letzten 2 ST Filme sind nur auf Hollywood Aktion getrimmt.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

Wired schrieb:


> Die letzten 2 ST Filme sind nur auf Hollywood Aktion getrimmt.


Wobei mir die neuen ST Filme besser gefallen als SW. Die wurden meiner Meinung nach versaut.
Rogue One und Solo gingen aber noch.


----------



## Ripcord (11. September 2021)

Hoffe bei der 3. Staffel auf einen totalen Krieg zwischen Borg und Spezies 8472. Die Erde irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## Nuallan (11. September 2021)

Star Trek seit 2009.. It's dead, Jim.

Hab schon vor nem Jahr prophezeit das John De Lancie sich auch noch seinen Paycheck abholen wird. Warum auch nicht? Jetzt ist es eh alles egal. Die Marke ist tot, sein Erbe eh ruiniert. Und er ist auch einer der wenigen Schauspieler die immer ehrlich waren und gesagt haben es war nur ein Job.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Nur das der Zuschauerrückgang nichts mit sogenanntem "Wokismus" zu tun hat (Was das überhaupt konkret sein soll, könntest du ja in einer ruhigen Minute unmissverständlich definieren ...), sondern damit, dass die Story bestenfalls mittelmäßig ist und sich Vieles nicht mehr wie Star Trek anfühlt. Damit verschreckt man die alten Fans, während das jüngere Publikum nicht angesprochen wird, weil es einfach zu viele Bezüge auf Serien und Filme gibt, die gelaufen sind, bevor die Leute aus den Windeln raus waren.


Die Zuschauer sehen doch das in allen Kurtzman-Serien eine Mary Sue die wichtigste Figur ist, und viele haben darauf einfach keinen Bock mehr, weil es erzwungen wirkt und Überhand nimmt. 

Wie du schon sagst haben die Serien viele Probleme, aber zu sagen die Woke-Agenda von Kurtzman hat nichts (!) damit zu tun wie die Serien beim Zuschauer ankommen ist natürlich auch unbewiesenes, reines Wunschdenken. Es ist ein Aspekt von vielen.


----------



## Wired (11. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei mir die neuen ST Filme besser gefallen als SW. Die wurden meiner Meinung nach versaut.
> Rogue One und Solo gingen aber noch.


SW Rogue One hatt ich mir noch angeschaut aber alles danach kein Interesse da es richtung Ausschlachtung geht.


----------



## HorstDetlfefHolzkopf (11. September 2021)

Freu mich sehr auf Feb.
Das beste StarTrek seit StarTrek ist The Lower Decks. S01 fängt schon gut an, S02 ist nur noch geil


----------



## facehugger (11. September 2021)

Wired schrieb:


> SW Rogue One hatt ich mir noch angeschaut aber alles danach kein Interesse da es richtung Ausschlachtung geht.


Heutzutage wird doch eh alles verwurstet, was sich einmal einen Namen gemacht hat. Man hat das Gefühl es werden nur noch Prequels und Sequels von altbekanntem rausgedroschen. Frische Ideen, Herzblut und Liebe zum Detail oder gar eine wirkliche (neue) Story? Pustekuchen, Hauptsache Bombast und Äktschn... 

Die Leute gehen in solche Filme oder schauen diese Serien, weil "Picard", "Star Trek" oder "Star Wars" d r a u f s t e h t und sie hoffen ähnlich gut wie damals unterhalten zu werden. Nur war man damals halt noch nicht so verwöhnt/anspruchsvoll oder (so wie ich und viele andere) übersättigt... 

Gruß


----------



## Cosmas (11. September 2021)

Wenn man dann, zu allem vorgenannten, sich ansieht, wie Piacrd in 'seiner' Serie praktisch nur ein Nebendarsteller ist...naja.


----------



## MrVulture (11. September 2021)

Danke, aber nein danke.


----------



## Birdy84 (11. September 2021)

facehugger schrieb:


> Die Leute gehen in solche Filme oder schauen diese Serien, weil "Picard", "Star Trek" oder "Star Wars" d r a u f s t e h t und sie hoffen ähnlich gut wie damals unterhalten zu werden. Nur war man damals halt noch nicht so verwöhnt/anspruchsvoll oder (so wie ich und viele andere) übersättigt...


Die Übersättigung mag eingetreten sein, aber die genannten Franchises werden aktuell nicht kritisiert, weil das Publikum verwöhnt oder anspruchsvoller ist als damals. Sowohl das neue SW als auch New Trek erreichen vom Anspruch nicht mal Ansatzweise das Niveau ihrer Vorgänger. Nicht die Zuschauer sind das Problem, sondern die Autoren und Produzenten. Wenn man eine Geschichte auf die Leute loslässt, die sich selbst wiederspricht und keinen Sinn ergibt, sollte die Reaktion des Publikums zu vorhersehbar sein, oder?


----------



## 4thVariety (11. September 2021)

Egal ob man früher Kirk, Spock und Pille gesehen hat, oder die Next Generation, das waren immer Charaktere die sich gegenseitig ergänzt haben in ihren Fähigkeiten und in ihrer Ideologie. Das waren auch immer Charaktere die zufrieden waren mit wer sie waren. Gefestigte Persönlichkeiten und Vorbilder die vor keiner Borgflotte weggelaufen sind.


Moderne Star Trek Charaktere sind eine Ansammlung von traumatisierten Wracks die durch das Elend das ihnen widerfahren ist definiert sind. Keine Serie hat das so schlecht gemacht wie Picard. Die ganze Diskussion um Wokeness ist Unsinn. Die können Woke sein wie sie wollen (denn gegen 90er Jahre Trek ist die aktuelle Woke Brigade rückständig speziell in Message und Methodik), aber was sie nicht machen dürfen ist die Charaktere untergraben, indem man jeden sein eigenes post-traumatisches Stress-Syndrom gibt, das ihn mehr definiert als alles andere. [10.000 Wort Rage über Discovery an dieser Stelle].

Immerhin, der Trailer scheint Charaktere zu zeigen die gefestigter sind, die sich einer Situation stellen und die klar ihre eigene Ideologie bereit sind zu verteidigen und zu sagen was sie für richtig und falsch halten. Auch wenn die Serie damit nicht in China und 90% aller arabischen Diktaturen ausgestrahlt werden kann.

Was Picard und die Borg angeht, so ist die Geschichte an einem Punkt an es nur so enden kann, dass Picard letztlich der Vater der Borg ist auf eine oder andere Weise. Die Seuche wegen der Q wirklich Picard den Prozess im Namen der Opfer macht. Wie Star Trek 8 schon sagt, die Borg sind sein weißer Wal und die Geschichte hat nur eine Ende und braucht kein anderes. Ahab geht mit dem Wal unter. Locutus, König der Borg.


----------



## Galadas (11. September 2021)

Da kann ich nur die Empfehlung zu "Mr. Plinkett's Star Trek Picard Review" der ersten Staffel aussprechen. Denke mit den Produzenten wird sich leider nicht viel ändern.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. September 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Hm, ich wittere den Versuch, ein paar der größten Momente und Themen unterschiedlichster Star-Trek-Filme und -serien als Basis für die zweite Staffel zu nehmen und statt übertriebenem Pathos eher auf Leichtigkeit zu setzen. Meine Hoffnung ist gering, aber das _könnte_ sogar funktionieren ...



Das war doch von Anfang an das Konzept der Serie. "Jeder Hans und Franz findet Picard gaaaaaaaaanz toll! Und die Pubertiere von damals finden bestimmt auch immer noch Schnalle of Nine voll heiss!!!!"


----------



## Mahoy (11. September 2021)

Marlock schrieb:


> Wokness wie die letzten 2 Dr. Who Serien oder Batwoman. Diese hatten geringe Einschaltquoten und kamen kaum auf 600k Zuschauer. Alleine wie viele Filme in diese Richtung einfach floppen und trotzdem werden mehr gemacht.


Das sind weitere Beispiele der Art, wie ich sie selbst brachte. Sie erklären allerdings immer noch nicht, was 1.) an "Picard" jetzt so woke sein soll und 2.), warum das zu einem Ende der Serie führen sollte, wenn's denn so wäre. Denn auch beispielswiese dieser unsägliche Batwoman-Müll hat es unverständlicherweise bereits auf zwei Staffeln gebracht und die dritte läuft noch dieses Jahr an.



Marlock schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung wird mit Verlusten gerechnet mittlerweile und es geht eher darum die Kultur zu ändern.


Du meinst, dass Produktionsfirmen nehmen Verluste in Kauf, um über Unterhaltungsserien einen Kulturwandel zu erzwingen? Warum sollten sie das wollen? Was hätten sie davon?

Mit Verlaub, das klingt mir zu sehr nach Verschwörungs-Schwurbelei. Die Produktionsfirmen und die Networks sind privatwirtschaftliche Unternehmen, die Geld verdienen wollen und müssen. Die machen nichts, was ihnen keinen Gewinn bringt. 

Daher eine Gegenthese: Es rechnet sich, diese Serien zu produzieren und weiter laufen zu lassen. Sie haben sprechen nämlich eine kleinere, aber dafür verlässliche Zielgruppe an, die sowohl nur die Serien selbst auf Bezahlkanälen konsumiert, als auch eine verlässliche Platzierung von Werbung erlaubt. Dass es nichts für uninteressierte oder sogar abgestoßene Teile des Publikums ist, stört nicht weiter, die werden zeitgleich mit anderen Formaten bei Laune gehalten.
Kurz gesagt: Die Unternehmen sind keine Ideologen, sondern ganz im Gegenteil Opportunisten und als solche bestrebt, alle erdenklichen Interessengruppen zu bedienen. Bei kleineren Interessengruppen darf es natürlich nicht zu viel kosten - was erklären würde, warum gewisse Serien auch handwerklich eher unterdurchschnittlich sind.

Was genau jetzt an Picard "woke" sein soll, wüsste ich allerdings immer noch gerne. Das scheint ja doch etwas schwerer begründbar zu sein, wenn ich jetzt schon zum dritten Mal fragen muss.


----------



## HorstDetlfefHolzkopf (11. September 2021)

Picard S01 war unterhaltsam, Discovery (aufdringliches LGBT BS mal übersprungen "skip next 10sec" ) in einem Stück sehenswert. The Lower Decks spielt im Universum von The Next Generation, Deep Space Nine und Voyager mit Q und Borg und so


----------



## Schinken (11. September 2021)

Dass es PCGH einfach nicht hinkriegt keine Spoiler zu verteilen.
Muss Q bereits im Link erwähnt werden? Hätte "Star Trek Picard - Neuer Trailer aufgetaucht" nicht für die Übersicht gereicht? Im Artikel oder sogar dessen Überschrift könnt ihr sowas machen. Das liest man nur wenn man will. Ich weiß jetzt aber schon wieder unfreiwillig, dass Q vorkommt. Ist das sooo schwer zu verstehen oO?

Und bevor es erneut aufkommt: Nein, ich habe es noch nicht irgendwo anders erfahren und werde das auch nicht. Ich informiere mich bewusst nicht und bin damit nicht der Einzige. Gerne kann PCGH auch berichten und Spoilern wie sie wollen, nur bitte so, dass man vor dem Spoiler erst auf einen Link klicken muss.
Mein Wunsch ist doch wirklich winzig: Nur die News Übersicht soll Spoilerfrei bleiben...


----------



## Marlock (11. September 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das sind weitere Beispiele der Art, wie ich sie selbst brachte. Sie erklären allerdings immer noch nicht, was 1.) an "Picard" jetzt so woke sein soll und 2.), warum das zu einem Ende der Serie führen sollte, wenn's denn so wäre. Denn auch beispielswiese dieser unsägliche Batwoman-Müll hat es unverständlicherweise bereits auf zwei Staffeln gebracht und die dritte läuft noch dieses Jahr an.


Wokeniss wird oft genutzt um bestimmte Gruppen als Unterdrücker darstellen zu lassen. Gender swap oder einfach wie bei He_Man ihn versuchen in den Hintergrund zu drängen. Sie haben ihn in der letzten Netflix Adaption direkt in Episode 1 gekillt und später ein zweites mal. Fokus nur auf Frauen die nur am Preachen sind wie ********************* Männer seien.  Meist Weiße Heterosexuelle Männer. Hast du dir Picard angeschaut dann wüsstest das er nicht auf einer Reise war ein Krimi zu lösen sondern zu möglichst vielen Leuten zu sagen "I´m Sorry" Ob es nun für den Mars Vorfall war oder einfach nicht angerufen hat (ob es nur einseitig ginge.....). 90er geschah das nicht. Ausserdem auch wird einem Ständig an der Nase vorgekaut wie man sich fühlen soll in Szenen, ist auch ein Teil davon. Sozusagen du denkst falsch wenn du anders Fühlst


Mahoy schrieb:


> Du meinst, dass Produktionsfirmen nehmen Verluste in Kauf, um über Unterhaltungsserien einen Kulturwandel zu erzwingen? Warum sollten sie das wollen? Was hätten sie davon?
> 
> Mit Verlaub, das klingt mir zu sehr nach Verschwörungs-Schwurbelei. Die Produktionsfirmen und die Networks sind privatwirtschaftliche Unternehmen, die Geld verdienen wollen und müssen. Die machen nichts, was ihnen keinen Gewinn bringt.
> 
> ...


Du  kannst es anders sehen das ist dein gutes Recht. Wie gesagt Ideologie vor Gewinn.  Es gibt aber andere Länder wie China die versuchen eben in die Gegenrichtung zu gehen. Gibt mittlerweile mehrere Länder die Wokness als Gefahr sehen.
Habe ein Video gefunden das es relativ gut beschreibt 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nSJQB9LmLXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kelemvor (12. September 2021)

China die alles gleichschalten wollen und ihren Bürgern ein einhaltliches Denken eintrichtern? Echt jetZ?


----------



## Cleriker999 (12. September 2021)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> China die alles gleichschalten wollen und ihren Bürgern ein einhaltliches Denken eintrichtern? Echt jetZ?


Ja echt jetzt glaubst du nicht oder wie? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bC26tg7Ojbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (12. September 2021)

Cleriker999 schrieb:


> Ja echt jetzt glaubst du nicht oder wie?


Ich lehne mich jetzt mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, Kelemvors Einwurf ist sehr, sehr sarkastisch zu verstehen.


----------



## Mahoy (12. September 2021)

Marlock schrieb:


> Hast du dir Picard angeschaut dann wüsstest das er nicht auf einer Reise war ein Krimi zu lösen sondern zu möglichst vielen Leuten zu sagen "I´m Sorry" Ob es nun für den Mars Vorfall war oder einfach nicht angerufen hat (ob es nur einseitig ginge.....). 90er geschah das nicht. Ausserdem auch wird einem Ständig an der Nase vorgekaut wie man sich fühlen soll in Szenen, ist auch ein Teil davon. Sozusagen du denkst falsch wenn du anders Fühlst


Von "He-Man" zu Picard ist es jetzt allerdings ein seeehr weiter Stretch. Wenn du alle Geschichten, in denen ein alter Mann mit seinen zurückliegenden Entscheidungen hadert, unter "Wokeness" ablegst, kann ich dir gerne ein ganze Reihe Werke antiker oder mittelalterlicher Autoren nennen, die so "woke" waren, das du sie auf jeden Fall vermeiden solltest.

Jean-Luc Picard war schon zu TNG-Zeiten als stark selbstreflektierende Figur angelegt. Dass das jetzt krankhaft überhöht wird, weil schlechte Autoren meinen, damit billig Dramatik und Pathos zu erzeugen (Was, wie wir uns sicher einig sind, nicht im Geringsten funktioniert ...), kann man sicherlich politisieren. Muss man aber nicht.

Mein Eindruck ist, dass die Gegner von "Wokeness" (Was immer diese konkret darunter verstehen, denn das bleibt ja auch hier im Thread nach wie vor eher schwammig ...) mehr missionarischen Eifer an den Tag legen als diejenigen, denen sie eine solche unterstellen. Manchmal ist der Untergang eines Franchise im Speziellen und ein Hang dazu, Serien mit Gewalt auf kaputte Charakter zu trimmen genau das: eine augenblickliche - wie ich finde - Fehlentwicklung auf dem Unterhaltungsmarkt.
Serien in den 80ern und 90ern hatten auch ernste Themen und ambivalente Charaktere, aber dennoch insgesamt eine Leichtigkeit, die den meisten heutigen Serien abgeht. Das Ziel war Eskapismus und es gab ein paar Dinge, auf die man sich verlassen konnte: Protagonisten berappeln sich, sie versterben nicht unvermittelt und am Ende wird alles gut. Viele heutige Serien versuchen eher, kaputte Realitäten nachzuerzählen, was ich persönlich - Verzeihung - ********************* finde, denn mit der beschissenen Realität setze ich mich bereits jeden Tag beruflich und manchmal auch im persönlichen Alltag auseinander, das brauche ich nicht auch noch , wenn ich mich vor der Glotze davon erholen will.

Kurz gesagt: Ich streite nicht ab, dass es gewisse "erzieherische" Tendenzen gibt und manche Franchises entsprechend umgemodelt werden. Aber man muss deswegen nicht paranoid werden und jede (Fehl-) Entwicklung darauf zurückführen, dass damit eine Agenda geschubst werden soll. Manchmal sind eine schlechte Story, schlechte Charakterentwicklung und lahme Dialoge auch einfach nur handwerkliche Unvermögen, gelegentlich in Tateinheit damit, dass Leute mit der Durchführung betraut werden, die den zugrunde liegenden Stoff wenig bis gar nicht verstanden haben.

Um mal die Kurve zurück zu Star Trek zu nehmen: in Das Fanchise wurden schon Sargnägel reingeschlagen, bevor auch nur irgend jemand wusste, was "woke" ist und sich Sorgen machen konnte, ihm würde das Hirn gewaschen werden.
Das Hauptproblem ist aus meiner Sicht die Tendenz der Vermarktung um jeden Preis und kurzzeitige Gewinnerwartungen. Auch Medienunternehmen haben heutzutage einfach keinen langen Atem mehr, um ein Franchise zu pflegen und es vorsichtig zu modernsieren, sollte es zu bräsig werden. Und, machen wir uns nichts vor, Star Trek hat schon, bevor es von Abrams, Kurtzman und Co. aus verschiedenen Stoßrichtungen beschädigt wurde, leicht den Anschluss verloren.

Ich bin allerdings der Meinung: Wenn sich mit einer grundlegend positiven Vision der menschlichen Zukunft, in der es um Forscher- und Entdeckerdrang und dann und wann einen Konflikt, den man aber bevorzugt ohne Phaser lösen kann, kein Geld mehr verdienen lässt, sollte man das Franchise lieber in Würde sterben lassen, statt es mit Action, Effekten und/oder Pathos zu überfrachten und damit zu versuchen, ein neues Publikum anzusprechen, dass die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne einer Stubenfliege und das Hintergrundverständnis eines Plattwurms hat.

Ende des Rants eines alten weißen Mannes.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. September 2021)

Marlock schrieb:


> [...] wie gesagt Ideologie vor Gewinn.  [...]


Du kannst uns doch bestimmt auch einen logischen Grund für diese von dir unterstellte und sagen wir mal: geringfügig kontra-intuitive Strategie privatwirtschaftlicher Großunternehmen nennen, oder?


----------



## Hills1975 (12. September 2021)

Ich mag die neuen ST Serien, egal ob Discovery oder Picard oder auch Lower Decks, ich mag sie all.

Was mir nicht so ganz gefällt sind diese Serien die keine abgeschlossene Episoden haben, was heute leider fast überall so ist.


----------



## Wired (17. September 2021)

Hills1975 schrieb:


> Was mir nicht so ganz gefällt sind diese Serien die keine abgeschlossene Episoden haben, was heute leider fast überall so ist.


Ja da kenn ich eine, die nennt sich Lost in Space (auf Netflix). Am ende nen rießeigen Cliff-hänger bauen aber die Storyline nicht weiterfrühen, find ich zum *****. 
Oder Tera Nova damals genau das gleiche.


----------



## AahhhFreshMeat (20. September 2021)

Guckt euch "The Orville" an. Da werdet ihr glücklich


----------

